# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kanonizohet si shenjtor Shen Paisio i Malit të Shenjtë - 12 korrik

## Albo

Jeronda Paisio u kanonizua të martën në datën 13 janar 2015 nga Patriarku Bartholomeu i Konstandinopojës dhe u pranua në mënyrë unanime nga Sindoi i Shenjtë i Kishës Orthodhokse në Greqi.

Siç na tha edhe Patriarku Ekumenik, jeronda është tani Shen Paisio dhe iu shtua në Hagjiologjisë së Kishës Orthodhokse në Greqi.

Shen Paisio Athoniati (i Malit të Shenjtë) lindi si Arsenios Eznepidis më korrik 1924, në Farasa të Kapadoqisë dhe fjeti në korrik 1994. Ai ishte një murg grek që u bë i mirënjohur për jetën e tij dhe për profecitë e tija. Babai i tij e kish emrin Prodomos dhe nëna Evlampia. Kisha 8 motra dhe vëllezër. Në datë 7 gusht 1924, një javë para se grekët e Farasës së ktheheshin në atdhe, ai u pagëzua nga prifti i zonës, Arseni, të cilin Kisha Orthodhokse e njeh si shenjtor. Prifti Arsen insistoi që prindërit t'i jepnin emrin e tij "që të linte edhe ai pas një murg në vendin e tij", siç thosh prifti me gojën e tij.

Pesë javë pas pagëzimit e mirrosjes së djalit, më 14 shtator 1924, familja Eznipidis, së bashku me refugjatë të tjerë, arritën në Pire dhe pastaj shkuan në Korfuz, ku qëndruan për 18 muaj. Pastaj familja lëvizi në Igumenicë, e më pas në Konicë ku Arseni mbarroi shkollën fillore dhe mori diplomën me "sjellje të shkëlqyer". Që kur ishte fëmijë, Arseni i vogël shkruante mrekullitë e Shen Arsenit, priftit të fshatit emrin e të cilit ai mori. Arseni i vogël dëshmoi edhe një prirje për monasticizëm dhe donte të bëhej murg.

Arseni shkoi në Malin e Shenjtë (Athos) që të bëhej murg në vitin 1949, menjëherë pasi u lirua nga ushtria. Qëndroi një natë tek Manastiri i Shen Joan Theologut në Karjes, pastaj fjeti tek oshënaria e Shen Pandelimonit, në qelinë e Virgjëreshës Mari, ku edhe ai takoi at Qirilin, abotin e manastirit, të cilit iu bind me besim të plotë. Pasi shpenzoi kohë në vende të ndryshme në Malin Athos dhe Sinai (Egjipt), pastaj qëndroi tek Manastiri Kutlumousio derisa u sëmur rrënde dhe u nda nga kjo botë në verën e vitit 1994.

Ai u varros në Manastirin e Shenjtë të Shen Joan Theologut në Suroti, Selanik. Që nga ajo ditë, çdo vit natën e 11 korrikut duke u gdhirë 12, dita e vdekjes së tij, mbahet një vigjilje brenda në Manastirin e Shenjtë, me mijëra besimtarë që mblidhen të kujtojnë shenjtorin.

Jeronda Paisi shkruajti katër libra, publikuar nga Manastiri i Shenjtë i Shen Joan Theologut: Shen Arseni i Kapadoqias (1991), At Haxhi-Gjergji Athionati 1809-1886 (1986), Etërit Athoniatë dhe Çështjet Anthoniate (1993) dhe Letrat (1994).

Jeronda Paisio u bë i njohur për disa deklarata kontroverse politike dhe profeci të tija. Këto përfshinë parashikimin e tij se një luftë më Turqinë do të sjelli rikthimin e një Greqie të Madhe që përfshin Shqipërinë, Maqedoninë dhe Bizantin (Stambollin), dhe popullsia turke do të konvertohet në masë nga feja Islame në Krishtërimin Orthodhoks. Shumë grekë e kanë krahasuar Shen Paision me Nostrodamin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),el dorado (22-07-2017),Irenna (17-01-2015)

----------


## Albo

*Një vizitë e Hirit Hyjnor*

Një përjetim i hirit hyjnor erdhi që të ëmbëlsojë ashpërsinë e asketizmit të tij. "Kur më kishin rënë fare bateritë" - na tregon jeronda, - që do të thotë se i kish shterruar forca, - "pata një përjetim: Një natë, teksa qëndroja në këmbë duke u lutur, ndjeva diçka që zbriti nga lart dhe më mbështolli komplet. Ndjeva kaq gëzim dhe ngazëllim sa sytë më derdhën lotë çurkë si uji që del nga dy çezma. E pashë Hirin fizikisht dhe e ndjeva atë. kisha patur shumë përjetime të tjera prekëse me lot përpara këtij përjetimi, por kjo ishte hera e parë që një përjetim i tillë më ndodhi.  Përjetimi ishte kaq i thellë dhe i fortë sa që më dha forcë që të vazhdoja lutjet e mia për plot 10 vjet, deri atëherë kur shkova në Sinai (Egjipt), dhe atje pata përjetime të tjera edhe më të forta."

_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 71_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Irenna (17-01-2015)

----------


## Albo

*Një shpirt në ferr*

Jeronda na tregonte: "Njihja një grua plakë që ishte shumë kurnace. E bija e saj ishte shumë e mirë dhe sa herë që donte të jepte ndonjë gjë pë bamirësi, detyrohej ta hidhte nga dritarja e shtëpisë përposh që të dilte nga shtëpia me duar bosh, pasi e ëma e kontrollonte dhe nuk e lejonte të nxirrte asgjë nga shtëpia. Dhe pasi zbriste poshtë, e merrte atë gjënë dhe e jepte për bamirësi. Por nëse e bija i thosh nënës së saj se "murgu" (e kish fjalën për mua) " më ka kërkuar diçka, nëna e saj e lejonte që të ma jepte sendin pa asnjë hezitim.

Pas vdekjes së gruas plakë(154), pashë një djalë të ri (engjëllin mbrojtës së saj) që më erdhi për të më thënë : "Hajde se të kërkon filanka." Nuk e kuptova se çfarë më ndodhi por ishim duke qëndruar para një varri në Konicë. Djaloshi vetëm sa lëvizi dorën e tij dhe varri u hap. Brenda varrit pashë një pisllëk me erë të keqe dhe trupin e plakës që kish nisur të prishej. Ajo po më thërriste: "Murg, shpëtomë."

Ndjeva një dhimbje të madhe në zemër për të. Ashtu me keqardhje, zbrita poshtë në varr dhe pa u stepur nga era e keqe dhe pisllëku, e pushtova ashtu siç ishte dhe e pyeta: "Çfarë të shqetëson?"

Ajo mu përgjigj: "A nuk të dhashë ty me dëshirë çdo gjë që më kërkove?"

"Po" i thashë, "është e vërtetë".

"Në rregull", u hodh djaloshi duke e qetësuar plakën.

Pastaj lëvizi përsëri dorën e tij dhe varri u mbyll siç mbyllet një perde, dhe unë e gjeta veten time prapë brenda qelisë sime.

Murgeshat nga Suroti më pyetën: "Çfarë të ndodhi Ditën e Shën Ndreut?"(155) Dhe unë u thashë: "Lutuni për shpirtin e filankës."

Dy muaj më pas, e pashë  gruan plakë përsëri(157). Lart në një pllajë të lartë mbi një humnerë kishte pallate, shumë shtëpi e shumë njerëz. Edhe plaka ishte atje. Ajo ishte shumë e lumtur me fytyrën e një fëmije të vogël, e kish vetëm një njollë të vogël të zezë në fytyrë të cilën engjëlli i saj po mundohej t'ia fshinte. Larg në humnerë, pashë njerëz që po i rrihnin dhe mundonin të cilët mundoheshin t'i ngjiteshin lart e dilnin nga humnera. 

E pushtova plakën nga gëzimi. E mora pak mënjanë plakën, që njerëzit në humnerë të mos na shikonin dot e të lëndoheshin. Ajo më tha: "Hajde me mua të të tregoj vendin që më ka caktuar Zoti."



_154. Plaka vdiq në datën 10 korrik 1971
155. Bëhet fjalë për datën 30 nëntor 1971
157. Bëhet fjalë për datën 30 janar, 1972_


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 202-204_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),Irenna (17-01-2015)

----------


## Albo

*Shen Eufemia*

Një ditë, kur një nga fëmijët shpirtërorë të Jerondas shkoi t'i bënte një vizitë, ai e gjeti jerondë jashtë para qelisë së tij duke përsëritur fort e me gjithë zemër, "Lavdi Ty o Zot!" Në një çast gjatë vizitës Jeronda bëri këtë koment "Kjo na bën të kuptojmë sa të padenjë jemi për gjithçka, por në një mënyrë të mirë."



"Për kë e ke fjalën Jeronda?" - e pyeti vizitori.
"Isha ulur e po rrija në qetësi në qelinë time", iu përgjigj. "Ajo erdhi e më la pa gojë. Ata po që ia kalojnë mirë atje lart."
"Çfarë ndodhi Jeronda?"
"Do ta tregoj", iu përgjigj, "por mos ia trego njeriu tjetër." Pastaj vazhdoi të më tregonte ngjarjen në vazhdim: "Isha kthyer nga bota (nënkupton nga jashtë Malit të Shenjtë) ku kisha shkuar për një çështje të Kishës. Të martën, në orën dhjetë të mëngjesit, isha brenda qelisë sime duke thënë Orët(157). Dëgjova një të trokitur tek dera dhe një zë femre që më thosh: "Me anën e lutjeve të Etërve tanë të Shenjtë...". Unë thashë me vete, "Nga doli kjo grua në Malin e Shenjtë?" (në Malin e Shenjtë gratë nuk lejohen të shkojnë)" Por ndjeva edhe një embëlsi të shenjtë brenda meje, dhe e pyeta: "Kush është?"
"Eufemia", mu përgjigj.
Thashë me vete, "Eufemia?" Mbase ka të ngjarë që ndonjë grua të ketë bërë ndonjë budallallëk dhe ka ardhur në Malin e Shenjtë e veshur si burrë? Po tani çfarë të bëj? Ajo trokiti përëri tek dera. Unë e pyeta: "Kush është?"
"Eufemia", mu përgjigj përsëri.
Po mendohesha por nuk e hapa derën. Herën e tretë që trokiti, dera u hap vetë, edhe pse ishte mbyllur me lloz nga brenda. Dëgjova hapa në korridor. Nxitova të dilja nga qelia ime dhe pashë një grua me shami në kokë. Dikush po e shoqëronte atë dhe nga pamja dukej si Ungjillori Llukai, por ai u zhduk në çast. Edhe pse e kisha të qartë që ajo nuk vinte nga i ligu pasi shkëlqente në mënyrë brilante, përsëri e pyeta se kush ishte.(158)
"Martiria Eufemi", mu përgjigj.
"Nëse ti je Martiria Eufemi", i thashë, "eja këtu dhe do të nderojmë Trininë e Tërëshenjtë së bashku. Çfarë të bëj unë, bëj edhe ti." Hyra në Kishë dhe bëra një përulje duke thënë "Në emër të Atit". Ajo u përul si unë dhe e përsëriti. "Dhe të Birit".
"Dhe të Birit", vazhdoi ajo me një zë të ulët.
"Më fort", i thashë, "që të dëgjoj edhe unë", dhe ajo e përsëriti me zë më të lartë.
"Prapë në korridor ajo u përul në drejtim të qelisë sime dhe jo të kishëzës. Në fillim kjo gjë më çuditi, por pastaj që kisha një ikonë të vogël prej letre të Trinisë së Shenjtë të ngjitur në dru, mbi derën e qelisë sime. Pasi u përulëm për të tretën herë dhe thamë "Edhe Shpirtit të Shenjtë", - i thashë, "Tani duhet të të nderoj edhe ty." E nderova dhe i putha këmbët dhe majën e hundës: mendova se po ta puthja në fytyrë do të tregoja mungesë respekti ndaj saj.
"Pastaj, Shenjtorja u ul në një stol të vogël, unë u ula mbi trungun e prerë të të peme, dhe ajo mu përgjigj për të gjitha pyetjet që i bëra (edhe për çështjen e Kishës)."
"Pastaj ajo më tregoi për jetën e saj. E dija që kishim një shenjtore me emrin Eufemi, por nuk e njihja historinë e jetës së saj. Kur më tregoi se si e kishin torturuar, nuk e dëgjova thjeshtë me këta veshë - ishte sikur e pashë me sytë e mi, e përjetova edhe vetë. Mu rrënqeth mishi! "Si mund të duroje tortura të tilla?", e pyeta.
"Po ta dija se çfarë lavdie kanë Shentorët", mu përgjigj, "do të isha gati të duroja edhe mundime më të mëdha se këto që vuajtja."(159)
"Pas këtij incidenti nuk bëja dot gjë fare për plot tre ditë. Isha duke ecur në ajër dhe e lavdëroja Zotin pa pushim. As bukë nuk vija dot në gojë... lavdërim i vazhdueshëm."
Në një letë, Jeronda shkruajti, "Në gjithë jetën time, nuk do të jem dot në gjendje që t'ia shlyej borxhin tim të madh Shën Eufemisë, të cilën edhe pse unë nuk e njihja aq mirë, e cila nuk më kish mua as ndonjë borxh, më bëri këtë nder kaq të madh... "
Në lidhje me këtë ngjarje, Jeronda me përulësi shtoi se Shen Eufemia mu shfaq "jo sepse unë isha i denjë, por sepse në atë kohë isha duke u marrë me një çështje që kish të bënte me gjendjen e përgjithshme të Kishës, dhe për dy arsye të tjera."
"Si është e mundur që një vajzë kaq e dobët dhe e hollë", siç tregonte ai, "duroi tortura të tilla", i bënë shumë përshtypje të madhe jerondës. "Po të kish qenë ndonjë vajzë e shëndetshme..." - desh të thosh trupmadhe dhe e fortë - Jeronda do ta kish më të lehtë për të kuptuar. Por në fakt Jeronda na tha "ishte shumë e vogël në trup".
Në gjendjen e tij parajsore, Jeronda kompozoi një tropar në nder të Shentores: "Me çfarë këngë nderimi duhet të lavdërojmë Eufeminë, që zbriti nga lart e i bëri vizitë një murgu të kotë që jetonte në Kapsala? (160) Tre herë trokiti në derë. Herën e katërt kërkoi të hyjë brenda dhe dera u hap vetvetiu mrekullisht. Martiria e Krishtit hyri me lavdi hyjnore dhe së bashku me murgu adhuruan Trininë e Shenjtë."
Jeronda gjithashtu kompozoi një himn që fillonte me fjalët: "E lavdishmja Martire e Madhe e Krishtit, Eufemi: pas nënës së Zotit, ty të dua më shumë..." (Sigurisht, që këto nuk ishin për përdorim në liturgji dhe Jeronda nuk i këndonte asnjëherë në publik).
Jeronda e la rutinën e tij të zakonshme dhe u kthye në botë përsëri duke udhëtuar për në Suroti që të ndante këtë gëzim hyjnor edhe me motrat murgesha. Me udhëzimin dhe ndihmën e tij, murgeshat pikturuan një ikonë të Shenjtores ashtu siç iu shfaq jerondës. Jeronda krijoi një negativ të ikonës në një shtresë çeliku, dhe e përdorte për të nxjerrë ikona të printuara që ua jepte si bekim pelegrinëve në nder të Shenjtores. Kur ishte duke krijuar negativin e gdhendur në shtresë çeliku, Jeronda hasi në vështirësi për të krijuar gishtat e dorës së majtë të saj. "Pata ca vështirësi që të nxirrja dorën e saj", na thosh Jeronda, "por më vonë më erdhi një mendim i mirë: "Mbase më ndodhi kjo pasi e mundova shumë (duke e detyruar të trokasi në derë kaq shumë), gruan e shkretë."
Në Menaionin e tij, në fletën e 27 shkurtit në Sinaksarion, Jeronda kish shkruar me dorën e tij fjalët:
Kjo është "+ Shen Eufemia!!!!!!!"



_157. Data ishte 27 shkurt 1974
158. Me këtë Jeronda do të thotë, se si një njeri i urtë që ishte, ai e dalloi se shkëlqimi i saj ishte me të vërtetë hyjnor.
159. Martia e Madhe Eufemi përkujtohet nga Kisha në 16 shtator.
160. Eufemia si fjalë do të thotë "e denjë për lavdërim", prandaj tropari i përmban këto fjalë. Shiko ikonën e Shen Eufemisë në faqen 246._


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 204-207_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),el dorado (22-07-2017)

----------


## Albo

*"Oleti"*

Mbi oshënarinë e Jerondës, ishte një kreshtë mali ku Jeronda shkonte të lutej me litarin e tij të lutjes. Atje u bë mik me një zog gushkuq që vinte aty të cilit ia vuri emrin "Olet", që do të thotë "fëmijë" në dialektin beduin(161). Sa herë që e thërriste Oletin, gushkuqi vinte e i ulej në sup dhe me kohën filloi të hante nga dora e Jerondës. Jeronda kish një vend ku ruante gjërat e tij dhe atje kish një kavanoz me oriz dhe një kavanoz me grurë për zogun. Sa herë që ikte, linte ushqim mbi një gur për Oletin.

"Për pesë vjet", tha Jeronda njëherë, "kam qenë shok i Oletit. Njëherë kur u sëmura, Oleti nuk e kish ngrënë ushqimin që i kisha lënë, por erdhi që të më shikonte se si isha. U preka nga ai gjest i shokut tim të dashur.  Kafshët e ndjejnë prirjen e njeriut, dhe në bazë të kësaj prirje reagojnë ndaj tyre. Kafshët e shikojnë njeriun si Zotin e tyre. Prandaj njeriu duhet t'i dojë kafshët sepse kafshët nuk janë duke pritur një parajsë tjetër."


_161. Ky është dialekti i fiseve beduine me të cilët Jeronda ra në kontakt gjatë kohës që kaloi në shkretëtirën e Sinait. (Supozojmë se kjo fjalë rrjedh nga fjala arabe walad, e cila ka të njëjtin kuptim)_ 


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 208_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Lutje edhe për demonët*

Zemra e Jerondës ishte e mbushur plot me dashurinë ndaj Perëndisë: zemra e tij digjej zjarr "për njerëzit, për zogjtë, për kafshët, për demonët e për çdo gjë të krijuar."(162) Ai kish lexuar për këtë gjë nga Ava Isak Siriani, por edhe vetë Jeronda kish patur përjetime të tilla të ngjashme.

"Njëherë", na tregonte Jeronda, "isha duke u lutur për demonët i ulur në gjunjë dhe me kokën e ulur poshtë mbështetur mbi tokë, dhe thashë: "Ti je Zoti, dhe po të jetë vullneti Yt, do të gjesh një mënyrë që edhe këta demonë fatkeqë të shpëtojnë..."

"Teksa isha duke thënë këto fjalë, me dhimbje, pashë kokën e një qeni pranë kokës time, kish nxjerrë gjuhën e po më kanosej. Mbase Zoti e lejoi këtë gjë, si për të më treguar se Ai do që ti shpëtojë, por ata nuk pendohen."



_162. Homilia 71, faqe 344_



_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 204-207_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Shfaqja e Krishtit*

Jeronda i tregoi këtë histori një hieromurgu: "Kisha ca vështirësi që ti lutesha Krishtit. Gjithmonë e shikoja Nënën e Zotit si nënën time. E shikoja edhe Shen Eufeminë në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe shpesh i thërrisja: "Shen Eufemi, e dashur." Por ti drejtohesha Krishtit ishte e vështirë për mua. Kur puthja ikonën e Tij, e puthja me frikë. Dhe kur mendja ime i largohej Krishtit teksa lutesha, nuk shqetësohesha: "Kush jam unë", mendoja, "që ta mbaj mendjen mbi Krishtin gjithë kohën?"

Tani do të tregoj se çfarë më ndodhi. Ishte mbremja para festës së Pararendësit të Shenjtë, dhe ditën tjetër ishte festa e Shën Karpusit(169). E ndjeja veten të lehtë si një pendë. Nuk kisha dëshirë fare për gjumë. Mendoja, "Po ulem të shkruaj për At Tikhonin që t'ua dërgoj motrave murgesha". Ndenja zgjuar deri në orën tetë e gjysëm të mëngjesit, sipas orës së Malit të Shenjtë, dhe kisha mbushur plot 30 faqe.

Nuk ndihesha i përgjumur por këmbët më ndiheshin pak të lodhura, kështu që thashë të shtrihem pak. Filloi të agonte dita. Në orën nëntë të mëngjesit (kjo i bie ora 6 e mëngjesit me orën standarde), isha akoma zgjuar. Dhe, në atë çast, mu bë sikur murri i qelisë sime (muri që ishte në krah të krevatit dhe që e ndante qelinë me punishten) u zhduk. Pashë Krishtin, i rrethuar nga drita, ishte vetem 2-3 metra larg meje. E pashë anash. Kishte flokë të verdhë dhe sy bojëqielli. Nuk më foli, por pa vetëm anash, por nuk u drejtua me sy nga unë.

Nuk e pashë me sytë që kam në ballë. Si ti mbaja sytë hapur, si mbyllur, nuk kish ndryshim fare. Ishin sytë e shpirtit ato që panë Krishtin.

Kur e pashë, mendova: "Si mund të pështyjnë njerëzit mbi një figurë të tillë? Si mund ta bëjnë një gjë të tillë - ata njerëz që nuk ia kanë frikën Zotit - si mund ta prekin një figurë të tillë? Si mund të mbërthenin gozhdë mbi këtë trup? E pabesueshme!"

Nuk e përmbaja dot veten nga gëzimi! Ndjeva një ëmbëlsi shumë të madhe! Një triumf të madh! Nuk e përshkruaj dot atë bukuri që pashë me fjalë. Eshtë ashtu siç na thotë edhe Shkrimi i Shenjtë: "Ti je më i bukur se bijtë e njerëzve." (170) Kaq ishte. Asnjëherë nuk kam parë ndonjë ikonë të Tij si atë ditë. Ishte vetëm një ikonë diku - nuk më kujtohet se ku - që i përngjasonte pak.

Ia vlen për njeriun të mundohet plot një mijë vjet për të parë atë bukuri vetëm për një çast. Sa gjëra të mëdha Zoti mund ti dhurojë njeriut dhe me çfarë gjëra të parëndësishme merremi tërë kohës ne njerëzit!

Besoj se kjo që më ndodhi ishte një dhuratë për mua nga At Tikhoni. Mos ia thuaj këtë gjë asnjë njeriu. U mendova shumë edhe nëse duhet të ta tregoja edhe ty. Nuk ia kisha treguar njeriu këtë gjë, por meqënëse ti do të ikësh, po ta tregoj ty.(171)

Pas dy ditësh, hieromurgu dhe Jeronda u takuan prapë dhe Jeronda i tha: "Qava gjithë natën për shkak se ta tregova ty. Nuk kam frikë se ti do t'ia tregosh njeriu. Por më dhembi."

Një murgeshë në Suroti e ndjehu gjithashtu se çfarë kish ngjarë dhe i shkruajti letër Jerondës: "Në [filan] ditë dhe në [filan] orë... Se çfarë të ngjau, presim që të na e tregosh vetë." Dhe në fakt, kur Jeronda udhëtoi tek to, ua tregoi gjithë historinë që i kish ngjarë. Ai ua përshkroi se çfarë kish parë dhe murgeshat bënë një ikonë të Krishtit tamam ashtu siç e kish parë. Shiko ikonën në faqen 344.





_169. Bëhet fjalë për datën 26 maj 1977
170. Psallmi 44:2 (45:2)
171. Ia tregoi në datën 28 maj, 1977_


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 220-222_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017),el dorado (22-07-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Parashikim*

Apostoli, një theolog dhe psalltës,(173), na rrëfen këto takime të tij me Jerondën: "E vizitova Jerondën për herë të parë më 12 shtator 1977 kur ishte tek Oshënaria e Kryqit të Shenjtë. Sapo që më pa - pa më njohur fare më parë - më tha, "Mirë se erdhe Apostol!"

Në janar të vitit 1979 i bëra prapë një vizitë. Në atë kohë, kushërira ime ishte fejuar me një djalosh dhe e pyeta Jerondën nëse djaloshi ishte një djalë i mirë për familje.

Jeronda mu përgjigj: "Ky djaloshi nuk pa për të përfunduar mirë. I ka rënë në qafë një vajze - i premtoi që do martonte një vajzë të re, por më pas e la, dhe ajo u mërzit aq shumë sa që u mundua të vrasi veten. Vajza shpëtoi por ngeli e paralizuar. Po nuk shkoi e ti kërkojë të falur kësaj vajze për atë të keqe që i bëri, nuk ka për të arritur asgjë në jetë."

Dhe në fakt, deri më sot, pavarësisht se është munduar sa ka mundur, ky person nuk ka mundur që të krijojë një familje dhe të ketë sukses në jetë."




_173. Apostolos Papachristos nga Agrinioni.



Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 224_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Një ikonë vezulluese*

Ishte mbrëmja e 19 tetorit 1978, dita para festës së Shen Artemiosit. Jeronda ishte ulur në gjunjë e po lutej. Mbi jastëkun e tij ishte një ikonë prej letre e mbështjellë me plasmas, një kopje e ikonës së Krishtit ashtu siç iu shfaq Jerondës. Teksa ishte duke u lutur, Jeronda pa një dritë mbi jastëkun e tij që vërtitej sa nga një anë e dhomës në tjetrën tamam si drita e një elektriku dore. E pa që drita po rrezatohej nga ikona. I mbushur me ngazëllim hyjnor Jeronda e puthi ikonën për ca kohë, e prekte me nderim dhe ikona përsëri vazhdonte të lëshonte dritë. Ky fenomen i mbrekullueshëm zgjati për disa ditë: një murg i Malit të Shenjtë që e nderoi ikonën tetë ditë më pas e pa me sytë e tij dritën e mbinatyrshme të ikonës.  Në fund, Jeronda ia dha ikonën vezulluese dikujt si ngushëllim shpirtëror.

_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 224-225_

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Gjarpri konfirmon fjalët e Jerondës*

Një herë, disa etër shpirtërorë që jetonin në botë e vizituan Jerondën dhe e pyetën se si të kujdeseshin për njerëzit që vinin për tu rrëfyer. Këta etër donin që të vinin në vend ligjin pa bërë asnjë lloj dallimi, duke ndjekur kanonet e Kishës fjalë për fjalë dhe pa marrë parasysh shkallën e pendimit të njerëzve që rrëfeheshin. Jeronda u mësoi se duhet t'iu afrohemi njerëzve me dashuri dhe shpirtbutësi, por etërit këmbëngulnin në të tyren.

Pastaj Jeronda u tha se duhet ti rrethojmë edhe gjarprinjtë me dashuri - e jo më njerëzit që duhet t'i duam patjetër.  Dhe në atë moment, një gjarpër i madh iu afrua dhe qëndroi drejt me kokën lart, sikur të donte të konfirmonte fjalët e Jerondës. Sigurisht që etërit shpirtërorë u mahnitën dhe u bindën, nga kjo shenjë e pazakontë e mbështetjes së qëndrimit të Jerondës.


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 228._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Ai u lut dhe Qiejtë dhanë shi*

Një murg i ri në moshë në Malin e Shenjtë vizitoi njëherë Jerondën. Biseduan të dy dhe kur u ndanë Jeronda i tha: "Sot në darkë duhet të lutemi për shi sepse kjo thatësirë e madhe po shkakton shumë dëme në botë dhe po prish të mbjellat." Por murgu i ri nuk u lut, ose sepse nuk e mori seriozisht komentin e bërë nga Jeronda, ose sepse harroi apo thjeshtë neglizhoi. Por në darkë pa që filloi të binte shi, edhe pse moti atë ditë kish qënë i mirë; dhe u mahnit nga guximi i Jerondës dhe nga hiri që Zoti i kish dhënë - hapi qiejt me lutjen e tij si profeti Ilia dhe na solli shiun.

"Bëra mirë që nuk u luta për shi", tha murgu më pas. "Mbase do të kisha menduar se shiu ra sepse Zoti e dëgjoi lutjen time."



_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 229._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Engjëlli mbrojtës*

"Ishte festa e Shen Isidorit nga Pelusiumi", na tregonte Jeronda.(177) Kisha shumë shqetësime në atë kohë dhe më kishin shkaktuar dhimbje të forta koke. Tensionin e gjakut e kisha të lartë - më shkaktonte dhimbje të syrit dhe isha në rrezik të ndonjë ataku në kokë. Ndihesha sikur dikush më kish goditur pjesët e brendshme të kokës me çekan teksa përpiqej që të dilte jashtë. Rreth orës nëntë në darkë (178), teksa isha i shtrirë në krevat, pashë një engjëll shumë të bukur që mu shfaq sikur të kish dalë prej brenda trupit tim. Kishte formën trupore të një fëmije të vogël 12 vjeçar dhe flokët i kish shumë të verdha dhe i binin mbi supe. Më buzëqeshi kur më pa dhe me butësi kaloi dorën e tij mbi sytë e mi. Menjëherë të gjitha shqetësimet më ikën dhe dhimbja më pushoi. Ndjeva kaq shumë ëmbëlsi aq sa doja që të më kthehej prapë dhimbja që të mund të shihja edhe një herë engjëllin tim mbrojtës".


_177. Ngjarja që na tregon Jeronda ka ndodhur në 4 shkurt 1979.
178. Me orën standarde, jo me orën Bizantine._


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 229._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Një Shenjtor "Trajtohet Padrejtësisht"*

Një ditë, i ulur tek stoli jashtë manastirit të Stavronikita, Jeronda ishte duke pritur pelegrinë, mes të cilëve ishte edhe një mësues theologjie në gjimnaz. Mësuesi i theologjisë, duke përsëritur një gabim të mirënjohur të Perëndimit, pretendonte se At Isak Siriani ishte një pasues i Nestorit. At Paisio u mundua që ta bindte që At Isaku ishte jo vetëm orthodhoks por edhe një Shenjtor, dhe se _Homilitë Asketike_ të tij përmbajnë hir dhe fuqi. Por fjalët e Jerondës shkuan dëm: mësuesi i theologjisë insistoi me këmbëngulje në pikëpamjet e tij. Jeronda u largua për në oshënarinë e tij duke u lutur dhe ishte aq i mërzitur aq sa filloi të derdhte lotë.

Kur rrugës arriti në një vend afër një peme rrapi të lartë, diçka i ndodhi Jerondës.  Këto fjalë, "diçka i ndodhi" ishin përshkrimi i vetëm që Jeronda na dha në lidhje me atë incident, pa dashur të na jepte detajet ekzakte. Sipas një dëshmie, ai pa në një vegim korrin e etërve të shenjtë që i kaluan para tij,  dhe një prej etërve, pasi ndaloi i tha Jerondës: "Unë jam Isak Siriani. Jam plotësisht Orthodhoks. Herezia Nestoriane ishte me të vërtetë e pranishme në zonën ku unë banoja, por unë luftova kundër saj." Ne nuk jemi në pozita që të konfirmojmë apo hedhim poshtë se sa e vërtetë është kjo dëshmi e këtij dëshmitari. Dimë vetëm me siguri të plotë që Jeronda përjetoi një ngjarje të mbinatyrshme që konfirmoi me qartësi perfekte shenjtërinë dhe Orthodhoksinë e plotë të At Isakut.

Jeronda i mbante _Homilitë Asketike_  tek jastëku i tij dhe i studionte vazhdimisht. Për një periudhë të tërë 6 vjeçare, kjo përmbledhje ishte leximi i tij i vetëm shpirtëror.  Jeronda merrte një rresht nga _Homilitë_ dhe e sillte ndër mend gjatë gjithë ditës, duke e studiuar në thellësi dhe në një mënyrë praktike - "tamam si kafshët që përtypin ushqimin e tyre", siç thosh vetë Jeronda. Jeronda i shpërndante si bekim pjesë të shkëputura nga _Homilitë_ që t'i inkurajonte njerëzit që t'i studionin ato. "Të studiosh _Homilitë_ Asketike të At Isak Sirianit", na shkruajti njëherë Jeronda, "ka për të ndihmuar shumë, pasi na ndihmojnë të kuptojmë kuptimin më të thellë të jetës. Çfarëdo lloj kompleksi një besimtar mund të ketë, i madh apo i vogël qoftë, _Homilitë_ kanë për ta ndihmuar që të largojë kompleksin. At Isaku ka plot vitamina dhe një studim i vogël e transformon shpirtin." (174)

Jeronda këshillonte që edhe besimtarët e thjeshtë t'i lexonin _Homilitë_, por pak nga pak, në mënyrë që të përtypnin tekstin.

Jeronda thosh se _Homilitë_ kanë aq vlerë sa një bibliotekë e tërë e etërve të Kishës. Ai besonte se i gjithë teksti meritonte që të nënvizohej: në kopjen e tij, nën një foto të Shenjtorit, Jeronda kish shkruar me një penë pënde, "Ati im, më jep penën tënde që të nënvizoj gjithë librin tënd."

Jeronda nuk e thjeshtë studionte At Isakun, por kish një nderim të veçantë për të mes shenjtorëve.  Në oshënarinë e tij në Panaguda, ku dhe do të jetonte më pas, një prej pesë a gjashtë ikonave mbi tavolinën e vogël të altarit në kishën e vogël, ishte dhe ikona e Shen Isakut. Falë dashurisë dhe respektit për të, Jeronda i dha emrin e shenjtorit një murgu që mori Skemën e Madhe. Jeronda caktoi edhe një ditë përkujtimi në nder të shenjtorit në 28 shtator, duke mbajtur një vigjilje tërë natën së bashku me etërit e tjerë. Një vit gjatë kësaj vigjilje, Jerondën e panë të veshur me dritën e Tavorit, i shpërfytyruar dhe i ngritur lart në ajër. (175)

Më parë, kur e kremtonte Shen Isakun në datën 28 janar, së bashku me Shen Efrem Sirianin, Jeronda shkruajti këto fjalë në _Menaionin_ e ditës:

Kjo është dita, "28 e këtij muaji, kujtimi i Atit të Shenjtë Efrem Siriani dhe Isakut, hizikjastit të madh, që u trajtua padrejtësisht."


_174. Letrat, faqe 76.
175. Shiko faqen 279, "Shpërfytyrimi"_


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 225-227._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Shpërfytyrimi*

Në një oshënari në Kapsala në datën 28 shtator 1992, u mbaj një vigjilje në nder të Shen Isak Sirianit. Në mes të etërve të mbledhur atje ishte edhe Jeronda Paisio i cili kish një nderim të veçantë për Shen Isakun. Jeronda mori pjesë në vigjilje duke qëndruar në një qeli të vogël që ishte si shtesë e nartheksit të Kishës.

Psalltësit të gjithë qëndruan pranë vendqëndrimit të psalltësit në anën e djathtë teksa psalltnin dhoksastikonin para hyrjes në mbrëmësore, dhe një atmosferë shumë solemne mbizotëronte në kishën e vogël. Të gjithë po dëgjonin me vëmendje. Në të majtë të vendqëndrimit të psalltësit ishin dy orthodhoksë nga Libani, njeri ishte prift dhe tjetri ishte djalë i ri. Në një moment gjatë shërbesës, prifti po kthehej për ti thënë diçka djaloshit kur e pa Jerondën, duke mbajtur litarin e lutjes me dorën e majtë, ishte ngritur si trup në ajër rreth 30 centimetra nga toka dhe i mbështjellë nga drita. Në fakt, një dritë e fuqishme po dilte nga fytyra dhe duart e Jerondës, dhe këto ishin pjesët e vetme të dukshme të trupit të tij! Teksa ia kish ngulur sytë kësaj pamje të pazakontë dhe të pashpjegueshme, prifti u mundua që të nxirrte zë nga goja, por zërin e kish humbur. Duke parë habinë në fytyrën e priftit, djaloshi i ktheu sytë nga Jeronda dhe pa të njëjtën gjë. Jeronda ishte zhytyr në lutje dhe dukej i kënaqur me kokën të ulur pak dhe me një buzëqeshje të butë në fytyrë. Papritur, drita u bë shumë vezulluese aqsa i verboi të dy dhe u detyruan t'i largojnë syte nga Jeronda. Pak më vonë, kur mundën që ti ngrenë sytë përsëri, e panë Jerondën në gjendjen e tij të zakonshme. Një tjetër prift orthodhoks që kish ardhur nga jashtë vendit pa të njëjtën gjë, nga vendi ku qëndronte në altarin e kishës. (227)

Pyetja që lind natyrshëm është se pse vetëm tre prej etërve të pranishëm e panë këtë gjë. Në vigjilje merrnin pjesë plot 25 veta por Jeronda u shpërfytyrua vetëm për sytë e tre prej të pranishmëve.(228) Mbase vetëm këta të tre ishin të denjë kurse të tjerët nuk ishin të denjë, ose mbase Perëndia e lejoi këtë gjë për ndonjë arsye tjetër. Një nga tre dëshmitarët okularë ishte duke ndërtuar një manastir të vogël në vendin e tij dhe kish sjellë me vete planimetrinë e manastirit për t'ia treguar Jerondës. Dhe një mendim i kish kalur në mendje, "Çfarë pret të të thotë At Paisio? Kush është ky At Paisio njëherë? Çfarë është, ndonjë lloj profeti?" Dhe Zoti ynë i mirë i tregoi atij se kush ishte At Paisio.


_227. Hyrjet për tek qelia, kisha e vogël dhe altari ishin të gjitha ambiente të hapura dhe në vijë të drejtë.
228. Lexo Mateu 17:1, Marku 9:2, Llukai 9:28. (shënim nga editori i librit)


Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 279-280._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Një turmë me demonë*

"Isha ulur në qelinë time", shkruan Jeronda, "kur dëgjova që ra zilja. Pashë jashtë nga dritarja, dhe çfarë më panë sytë! Një njeri që u mësonte njerëzve magjinë e zezë i shoqëruar nga një turmë demonësh. Mahnitëse! Eshtë një gjë për një person, që gëzon ngjashmërinë e Zotit, të ketë vetëm një demon, por të kesh një ushtri të tërë demonësh?" Nuk e hapa fare derën. Përse ta hapja? Që të harxhoja kohën time kot? (176)

Kur Jeronda shkoi poshtë tek manastiri më vonë, murgjit i thanë se u kish bërë vizitë një njeri i çuditshëm, por Jeronda nuk u tha gjë.


_176. Kërkon të thotë, duke qenë se personi ishte i shoqëruar nga kaq shumë demonë, Jeronda e kuptoi që ai nuk kish ardhur për të përfituar gjë të mirë.



Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 228._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Një tjetër lloj përgjigjeje
*

"Kisha dëgjuar për At Paision nga një student", na tregon pronari i një dyqani ushqimesh me emrin Theodhor(180), "dhe vajta dhe i bëra një vizitë në qelinë e tij. Teksa isha duke u larguar prej tij, i zura në gojë një problem që kisha me dyqanin: "Jeronda, kam shumë minj. Nuk jam në gjendje që ti jap zgjidhje vetë këtij problemi dhe jam shumë i shqetësuar. Të lutem, lutju Zotit që minjtë të ikin një orë e më parë nga dyqani." Iu luta me dhimbje në shpirt, se minjtë i vinin gjithë dyqanit vërdallë. Ata më kishin shpënë dëm gjithë ato ushqime dhe mund ti dëgjoje orë e minutë teksa lëviznin në tavan. Bile edhe klientëve të mi u kishin dalë përpara në mes të ditës brenda në dyqan. Kisha sjellë një radio të madhe nga Gjermania dhe minjtë ishin futur brenda në radio, kishin bërë fole, ishin shumuar, kishin ngrënë gjithë bobinat me tela, dhe e kishin shkatërruar komplet radion."

"Jeronda m'u përgjigj, "Theodhor - do ta shqetësojmë Zotin për punë minjsh?" M'u duk sikur Jeronda nuk e mori seriozisht kërkesën time.

"U ktheva në shtëpi i lartësuar shpirtërisht por në të njëjtën kohë i tunduar për tu ndjerë i lënduar, sepse m'u duk sikur Jeronda nuk e kuptoi problemin që i tregova."

"Megjithatë, kur u ktheva në dyqan, e kuptova që diçka kish ndryshuar. Kishin kaluar plot dy ditë derisa e kuptova që minjtë ishin zhdukur - nuk kish mbetur as edhe një mi i vetëm. Lutja e Jerondës i përzuri minjtë nga dyqani.

"Ca kohë më pas, fillova të bie shumë nga pesha, ndihesha i këputur dhe pa fuqi fare. Shkova në spital të bëja ca vizita. Tre doktorë vendosën që unë duhej të kurohesha për një infeksion viral."

"Duke qënë tërë kohën shtrirë në krevat dhe jo në gjendje të punoja, vendosa t'i shkruaj letër Jeronda Paisios për sëmundjen time. I kërkova që të më shkruante e të më tregonte nëse duhej të largohesha nga qyteti i Xanthit për kurim, apo të kisha besim në përkujdesjen e Zotit dhe të mjekëve lokalë."

Gjatë ditës së dytë të kurimit ndjeva një dhimbje të fortë në stomak. "Ke për të përfunduar me gjakderdhje të zorrëve", më tha doktori. "Të duhet t'i ndalosh ilaçet që po merr." Dhe kështu mu desh të shtrohesha në klinikë. Në mes të natës atë natë u ngrita nga gjumi dhe më ra të fikët, rrashë përdhe. Më kish ikur fare oreksi - po shkrija si një qiri. Doktorët më vizitonin dhe nuk më thoshin asnjë gjë. Kur erdha në vete, ishte dita e enjte mbasdite. Gjendja ime u përkeqësua deri të Shtunën mbasdite.

"Të dielë në mëngjes u zgjova dhe ndjeva një fuqi të papërshkrueshme në trup dhe shpirt. U ngrita nga krevati dhe i bëra një telefon gruas që të vinte së bashku me një doktor që ishte miku ynë, që të më nxirrnin nga klinika e të më merrnin në shtëpi, se nuk doja që të ikja vetë ashtu fshehurazi si hajduti nga klinika."

"Dje", më tha doktori, "ti ishe në gjendje shumë të keqe, por diçka ka ndryshuar patjetër. Nuk e kuptoj - nuk e shpjegoj dot fare." I thashë, "Një mrekulli ndodhi. Zoti bëri një nga mrekullitë e tij." Vazhdoja të pyesja veten, kush vallë ndërmjetësoi për mua me Zotin për këtë mrekulli që më ndodhi. Me kthimin e oreksit, haja bukë dhe qaja në të njëjtën kohë, se isha prekur aq sa nuk tregohet me fjalë nga ajo që më ndodhi. Ditën tjetër shkova në punë pa ndjerë as lodhjen më të vogël në trup. Brenda pak ditësh, fitova prapë kilet e peshës që kisha humbur.

"Në fillim të dhjetorit i bëra një vizitë në Malin e Shenjtë Jeronda Paisios së bashku me një profesor që ishte miku im dhe me një student. Jeronda na hapi gardhin dhe profesori hyri brenda, pas tij hyri studenti dhe së bashku të dy shkuan poshtë tek qelia e Jerondës. Kurse Jeronda dhe unë qëndruam nga pas."

"Si je Theodhor?" më pyeti, "A je mirë tani?" Mendova se më pyeti pasi më pa që isha mirë me shëndet dhe herën e fundit që i shkruajta i zija në gojë sëmundjen time. "Po, Jeronda - lavdi Zotit, jam shumë mirë.", iu përgjigja. Teksa nisëm të shkonim në drejtim të qelisë, Jeronda më tha: "E more letrën që të nisa apo jo?" Ndalova dhe po mendoja me vete se nuk kisha marrë ndonjë letër prej tij. Por para se ti përgjigjesha, Jeronda më tha: "Nuk të shkruajta letër, por t'u përgjigja në mënyrën time." Ndjeva një tërmet brenda meje, dhe e kuptova që Jeronda më kish shërruar me lutjet e tija. "E more letrën që të nisa apo jo?" më pyeti përsëri. "Po, Jeronda," iu përgjigja, "E mora." U preka jashtë mase. Pasi nderova ikonat në kishën e vogël, dola jashtë dhe qava me të madhe."



_180. Theodhor Haxhipateras nga Xanthi.


Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 234-236._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Zoti duhet të ndihmojë*

"Njëherë e gjeta veten në një situatë të vështirë", na tregon një pelegrin,(183) "falë gjithë detyrimeve që kisha, dhe shkova të takoja Jerondën për ca ndihmë. Pasi mu desh të udhëtoja në mes të deborës dhe kohës së keqe, arrita tek oshënaria e Jerondës e trokita në derën e tij. Jeronda e hapi derën e më futi brenda menjëherë. "Po të prisja", më tha. Sigurisht, që unë as nuk i kisha thënë gjë që po vija. Më uli pranë sobës me dru dhe me durim filloi të më bënte një çaj. E mbushi ibrikun me ujë dhe bëri shenjën e kryqit, duke thënë: "Lavdi Ty o Zot!" Hodhi ca çaj në ibrik, e bëri kryqin prapë dhe tha: "Lavdi Ty o Zot!" Pastaj e vendosi ibrikun mbi zjarr dhe bëri prapë shenjën e kryqit duke thënë: "Lavdi Ty o Zot!"

Jeronda nuk më kish thënë ende asnjë fjalë përveçse "të prisja që të vije". Po e shikoja dhe qetësia e tij filloi të më ngrinte nervat sepse hallet që kisha më shqetësonin jashtëmase. Kur çaji ishte gati, ma dha filxhanin, më pa në sy me një shikim plot dhimbshuri e pafajësi, dhe urtë e butë më pyeti se çfarë halli kisha dhe pse isha kaq në ankth. Ashtu siç isha i nxehur, fillova ti nxirrja nga goja të gjitha hallet e mia dhe duke e vënë theksin se sa të vështira janë gjërat në botë. Jeronda me një fytyrë të qeshur, rrufiti çajin dhe më tha me qetësi: "Ama, përse shqetësohesh? Zoti do ndihmojë." Unë u bëra akomë më i mërzitur, dhe me guximin që kisha me të - sepse e doja Jerondën shumë - i thashë: "Mirë, në rregull, Jeronda. Zoti ndihmon njëherë, Zoti ndihmon dy herë - por a e ka për detyrë Zoti që të ndihmojë gjithmonë?"

Jeronda më pa në sy me seriozitet të madh dhe më tha diçka që më goditi tamam si rrufe: "Po, Zoti ka për të ndihmuar." Siguria e tij ishte e madhe dhe dukej qartë që Jeronda e kish mësuar këtë gjë nga përvoja e tij, dhe çdo gjë ndryshoi në çast. Nxehja më iku, u qetësova dhe ndjeva një paqe të thellë përbrenda. 

Kisha vetëm një pyetje të fundit për Jerondën: "Dakord. Po përse Zoti e ka për detyrë të na ndihmojë ne?" Dhe Jeronda më dha një përgjigje që mund ta japi vetëm dikush që ndihet si fëmijë e Zotit me guxim para të atit të tij. "Ashtu siç ke ti fëmijë, dhe e ndjen që duhet ti ndihmosh fëmijët e tu, duke u larguar nga Selaniku dhe vjen këtu tek unë në një kohë kaq të keqe, pasi je i shqetësuar për fëmijët e tu - ashtu edhe Zoti, që na krijoi ne dhe na ka si fëmijët e Tij, shqetësohet për ne dhe e ndjen nevojën për të na ndihmuar. Po - Zoti e ka për detyrë të na ndihmojë!"

Përgjigjia e tij ishte kaq e drejtpërdrejtë sa që çdo barrë mu largua nga vetja, dhe pas këtij episodi nuk u shqetësova më kurrë për të ardhmen."


_183. Eleutherios Tamiolakis nga Kreta._



_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 238-239._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Gazmor dhe mendjeprehtë*

Një nga cilësitë e Jerondës që nuk është theksuar sa duhet është se ai ishte gjithmonë gjeni dhe plot gëzim. Të qenit i gëzuar është virtyt dhe e qeshura e çastit është e pafaj.

Jeronda shpesh provokonte një të qeshur të çastit me historitë e tij për të qeshur dhe e bëntë këtë gjë për të ngushëlluar shpirtat e trazuar - por kjo ishte edhe thjeshtë nje cilësi e karakterit të tij. Shpesh herë nën një shaka të thjeshtë ai fshihte një kuptim të thellë shpirtëror.  Në veçanti, Jeronda hidhte thumba, shpikte etimologji dhe i lidhte fjalët në një mënyrë të mahnitshme.(184) Ama, edhe kur bëntë shaka, Jeronda ishte i kujdesshëm që askush të mos lëndohej apo ndihej i gjykuar. Këto që do të lexoni më poshtë janë vetëm disa prej shumë shembujve nga jeta e Jerondës.(185)


***


Një vizitor burrë që kish një interes në kohërat e lashta i bëri një vizitë Jerondës dhe i kërkoi nëse mund të shikonte sendet e lashta në qelinë e tij. Jeronda u argëtua me kërkesën e tij plot paragjykim. "Këto rrënojat që shikon", i tha me shaka, teksa i tregoi pelegrinit një murr të rrëzuar, "janë që nga koha e Nebukadnezarit."



***


Jeronda, ashtu siç është zakoni në Malin e Shenjtë, i qiraste miqtë që i vinin me ujë dhe llokume. "Jeronda", e pyeti njëherë një djalë i vogël, "ku i gjen tërë këto llokume?"
Jeronda tegroi me gisht nga pemët e luleshtrydheve. "Ja këtu - i marr këto llokume nga pemët e embëlsirave!"



***


"At, çfarë bën këtu ti?" e pyeti njëherë një person pa shumë mend në kokë.
"Ruaj milingonat dhe nuk i lë të zihen me njëra-tjetrën", iu përgjigj Jeronda. Një herë tjetër, dikush tjetër i bëri një pyetje të ngjashme, se si i kalonte netët. Jeronda tregoi me gisht nga yjet në qiell. "I shikon ata fenerët në qiell?", e pyeti Jeronda. "Bindja ime është që ti ndez ata fenerët çdo natë." (186)


***


"At", e pyeti dikush, "si mund të fitoj edhe unë vigjilencën e shpirtit?"
"Vigjilencën?" Duhet të lahesh për ditë. Unë për vete jam larë përditë, por nuk kam bërë përparim."


***


Një herë, mikesha e tij Keti Patera shkoi në Suroti për të takuar Jerondën së bashku me një burrë me emrin Jorgo Lepuri që ishte profesor i mjekësisë tek Universiteti i Janinës. "Erdhe me një Lepur kësaj rradhe", i tha Jeronda. "Herën tjetër ke për të ardhur me një Breshkë." Dhe ashtu ndodhi, në vizitën tjetër të saj, Keti dhe një mikesha e saj humbën rrugën dhe iu deshën nëntë a dhjetë orë që të arrinin në manastir, kur zakonisht rruga mbante vetëm pesë orë. (188)


***


Jeronda u përpoq që të puthte dorën e një prifti të sapo hirotonisur, por falë përulësisë, prifti nuk ia jepte dorën Jerondës. "Po deshe që ta mbash dorën për vete", i tha Jeronda, "atëherë nuk kishe përse bëheshi prift." Dhe Jeronda ia mori dorën dhe ia puthi.


***


Një ditë në Panaguda, Jeronda ishte duke mbjellë kokë qepe që i kish ruajtur në një kuti kallamari. Një person që mbahej sikur "i dinte të gjitha" iu afrua Jerondës me duart nga pas dhe e pyeti se çfarë ishte duke bërë.
"Po mbjell kallamar", ia ktheu Jeronda me një fytyrë plot seriozitet.
"Zënë rrënjë?" e pyeti personi.
"Sigurisht që zënë rrënjë, por duhet t'i mbjellësh me mustaqet poshtë."



***


"Nuk duhet të çalojmë në jetën shpirtërore; nuk mund të qëndrojmë në korridor, se nuk kemi për të arritur në dhomën e ndenjies së Zotit - që është parajsa." (189)



***


Mu para fillimit të Triodionit, - që është periudha kreshmore që i paraprin Pashkës - Jeronda e pyeti një pelegrin, "A e ke shkuar ndonjëherë në ndonjë diodion?" ("Diodion" është fjala greke për dhomë telefonike). "Kur vete të bësh telefonatën, të duhet të paguash. Tani, kur ne mbajmë Triodionin, a paguajmë gjë?" Që do të thotë, a bëjmë ndonjë sakrificë?



***


Kur Jeronda ishte tek skita Iveron, një djalë i ri i njohur i Jerondës i veshur me kostum dhe kravatë të bukur, erdhi për ta takuar. Jeronda, që gëzohej me gjërat e thjeshta, gjeti një mënyrë origjinale dhe të lezetshme për ti dhënë djaloshit një mësim të mirë në lidhje me thjeshtësinë me pak fjalë. "A ma jep mua kravatën" e pyeti me shaka "që t'ia vëmë këtij gomarit të vogël që kemi këtu, që të gëzohet edhe ai për ca kohë?" Djaloshi e hoqi dhe ia dha kravatën dhe Jeronda ia vuri kravatën gomarit rreth qafës. Gomari dukej kaq i lezetshëm me kravatë sa Jeronda nuk mbante dot të qeshurën. Djaloshi e mori mësimin e tij, dhe herën tjetër që erdhi në Malin e Shenjtë, nuk erdhi i veshur me kostum e kravatë.


***


Herë të tjera Jeronda hiqej si budalla. Një herë i erdhi për vizitë një njeri që nuk ishte aspak i interesuar për të mësuar mbi gjërat shpirtërore, dhe donte vetëm të kalonte kohën e t'i tregonte për lajmet më të fundit. Jeronda e lexoi se kush qe dhe i tha: "Hë, ç'kemi ndonjë të re?" e pyeti asketi pa asnjë qindarkë në xhep vizitorin e tij. "Sa ka vajtur paundi anglez tani?"


***


Jeronda kish njoftuar manastirin që të mos lejonte njeri që ta shqetësonte për disa ditë dhe një grup studentësh i kaluan afër qelisë së tij. I ranë ziles pa pushim, por Jeronda nuk u doli. E ngritën gardhin me tela dhe u futën poshtë tij, kështu që Jeronda u detyrua të dilte e të hapte derën që të shikonte se çfarë donin.
"Jeronda", i thanë studentët, "duam që të flasim për gjëra shpirtërore."
"Djema, ç'gjëra shpirtërore do të flasim? Ajo që kemi nevojë tani janë policët. Çfarë thotë Krishti në Ungjill? "Ai që nuk hyn nga dera, por ngjitet nga ndonjë rrugë tjetër..." Jerondës nuk iu desh që të përfundonte citatin e tij: "një njeri i tillë është hajdut e kusar.""(190)



***


[ Fjala "arkimandrit" ka kuptimin primar "i pari i kopesë". Dhe fjala "kope" në greqisht mund të kuptohet edhe si një "zonë e rrethuar" ] Kështu, kur një arkimandrit hapi gardhin rrethues të oshënarisë - edhe pse Jeronda u tregua i sjellshëm dhe nuk tha gjë për momentin - më pas, bëri shaka, "Pra është e bekuar. Se fundi i fundit, ai "arkimandrit" është."



***


Një pelegrin grek i kërkoi Jerondës që t'i thosh një fjalë miqve të tij anglezë që kish ardhur me të së bashku. Jeronda, edhe pse nuk nuk dinte asnjë fjalë të vetme në anglisht, gjeti një mënyrë gazmore që të trondiste besimin e tepruar tek vetvetja të evropianëve, dhe iu përgjigj: "Thuaju që ne grekët e shkruajmë nganjëherë fjalën "Unë" me u të vogël, kurse ju evropianët e shkruani gjithmonë me U të madhe!"



***


Jeronda kritikonte me humor përdorimin e dyllit jo të pastër për qirinjtë, duke thënë se bëhet para e madhe me vajin - dhe akoma më shumë para me vajin e qirinjve. (191)



***


Jeronda e ngushëlloi një shpirt të munduar, duke i thënë, "Nesër, mos u hidhëro!" (192)



***


Një njeri i pushtuar nga demonët i tha Jerondës, "Unë jam Unë jami. Përulu dhe më adhuro." Jeronda, duke iu drejtuar demonit që ishte duke folur, iu përgjigj: "Ti je një gomar, o njeri - një gomar." (193)



***


Një murg e pyeti njëherë Jerondën nëse lejohet që të hante sojë, dhe Jeronda iu përgjigj: "Ne kemi plot sojë por nuk jemi një soj me etërit e shenjtë." (194)



***



Një herë, një murg në Malin e Shenjtë i tha Jerondës: "Jeronda, ti je asket". Dhe Jeronda ia ktheu me një ton pakënaqësie, "Çfarë do të thotë të jesh asket?" Jeronda vazhdoi më tej: "Të jesh asket do të thotë të mos kesh çati mbi kokë por unë kam një kasolle. Prandaj unë nuk jam as asket dhe as pa çati mbi kokë." (195)



***


Një njeri, kur e pa Jerondën që ecte këmbëzbathur, e pyeti se përse nuk vishte këpucë. Jeronda iu përgjigj: "Këpucët që më dha nëna ime janë më të mirat - sa më shumë vjetërohen aq më të forta bëhen."(196)




_184. Për fat të keq, humori i bërë në një gjuhë dhe kulturë tjetër, nuk përkthehet dot mirë.
185. Që të tregohemi konçizë, jo të gjitha shembujt që do të lexoni këtu kanë ndodhur të tëra tek Oshënaria e Kryqit të Shenjtë.
186. "Bindja ime" - kjo do të thotë, përgjegjësia e tij praktike si një murg.
187. Gjuha angleze i përshtatet gjuhës greke: Jeronda luan me fjalët nipsis (rojtari) dhe nivomai (të bëj banjë ose lahesh)
188. Emri i burrit, në fakt, ishte "Jorgo Lagos" - fjala lagos në greqisht do të thotë lepur.
189. Jeronda përdor fjalë që kanë ngjashmëri në shqiptim në gjuhën greke: kholaino (të çaloj) dhe khol (hyrje,korridor).
190. Joani 10:1
191. Më ekzaktësisht, fjala që përdori "Bën më shumë [para afinei] nga parafina." Parafina është një dyll sintetik i lirë që nxirret nga nafta, dhe shumë grigja besimtarësh e përdoin në vend të dyllit të bletëve.
192. Më ekzaktësisht, fjala që përdori "Mos u mërzit që tani e tutje." Në greqisht, këto fjalë kanë rimë.
193. Fjalët Unë Jam [o On] dhe gomar [onos] që doli nga goja e njeriut të pushtuar nga demonët dhe Jerondës janë fjalë fonetikisht të ngjashme në greqisht.
194. Fjalët për sojë (soia) dhe fjala e ngjashmë (soi) janë fjalë fonetikisht të ngjashme në greqisht.
195. Fjala e përkthyer "pa çati" (askepes) dhe fjala për "asket" (asketes) janë fjalë fonetikisht të ngjashme në greqisht.
196. Me fjalë të tjera, shputa e këmbës forcohet dhe mësohet me tokën.
_


_
Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 240-245._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Shfaqja e Shen Vlashit*

Një Arkimandrit me emrin Agustin i kish kërkuar Jerondës disa herë që të lutej e të kërkonte t'i shfaqej Shen Vlashi i Sklavaina, një shenjt bashkëkohor. At Agustini donte të dinte se si dukej në sy shenjtori që të mund t'i pikturonte një ikonë në nder të tij.

Më 21 janar 1980, e Diela e Djalit Plangprishës, Jeronda ishte në qelinë e tij dhe ishte duke u gdhirë e hëna. Atë natë, teksa lutej me litarin e tij të lutjes, Jeronda pa një shenjtor të panjohur që iu shfaq para syve i rrethuar një dritë, dhe shenjtori ishte i veshur si murg. Në krah të tij, mbi murin e qelisë mbi sobën me dru, u shfaqën rrënojat e një manastiri. Jeronda u ndje aq i gëzuar dhe lartësuar shpirtërisht sa nuk tregohet me fjalë. Jeronda mendoi "Cili Shenjtor është ky?" dhe menjëherë dëgjoi një zë që erdhi nga kisha: "Eshtë Shen Vlashi nga Sklavaina."(203)

Për të falenderuar shenjtorin meqë iu shfaq atij, Jeronda shkoi në Sklavaina dhe nderoi lipsanin e tij plot hir - duke i rikthyer në këtë mënyrë vizitën si të thuash. Jeronda u tregoi njerëzve me gisht në distancë vendin ku kish qenë manastiri i tij pasi po binte nata dhe nuk kish kohë që të shkonte vetë atje.

Gjatë vizitës së tij, Jeronda qëndroi në shtëpinë e Apostol Papakristos. "Më 20 maj 1980," sjell ndër mend Apostoli, "Jeronda erdhi dhe ndenjti në shtëpinë time në Agrinio. Ai kish ardhur në Sklavaina, në Xiromero, që të nderonte lipsanin e shenjtë të Shen Vllashit të Sklavaina, pasi shenjtori iu shfaq Jerondës në qelinë e tij. Jeronda qëndroi vetëm një natë në shtëpinë tonë. Edhe pse i shtruam çarçafë të bardhë e të larë për të fjetur, Jeronda as nuk i kish prekur tërë natën.  Kur vajti tek Skavaina, Jeronda e nderoi Shenjtorin me përkulje të plota dhe u mësoi edhe njerëzve të tjerë si të bënin të njëjtën gjë."

Pas kësaj, Jeronda bëri një porosi për ikonën e shenjtorit tek manastiri i Trinisë së Shenjtë, një manastir grash në Koropi, Attica. Jeronda ua përshkroi paraqitjen e shenjtorit murgeshës që ishte ikonografia, dhe kur i erdhi ikona e përfunduar, Jeronda ishte shumë i kënaqur, sepse dukej tamam si shenjtori. "Duket", tha Jeronda, "që murgesha është një njeri me besim dhe e ka punuar ikonën me lutje dhe kreshmë."

Çdo vit Jeronda e nderonte kujtimin e Shen Vlashit duke mbajtur vigjilje vetëm në qelinë e tij. Jeronda e kremtonte kujtimin e tij jo më 11 shkurt, ditën kur kujtohet, por në 19 dhjetor, ditën kur u martirizua.



_203. Lexo "O Hagios Ieromartys Blasios of Akarnania" [Hieromartiri Shen Vlashi i Akarnania] faqet 55-56 [në greqisht]. (Në atë libër thuhet gabimisht që Shenjtori u shfaq në vitin 1979; po ashtu edhe data jepet sipas kalendarit të ri, si 3 shkurt.)_


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 257-259._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

*Aroma e mirë nga ikona e "Sa të ka hije" e Shen Marisë*



"Të Hënën e Bardhë të Pashkës", sillte ndërmend Jeronda, "isha ulur në shtëpinë ku prisja miqtë dhe po thosha lutjen. Papritur më ra një aromë e këndshme - nuk kisha ndjerë ndonjëherë aromë të atillë! U ngrita e dola në korridor për të parë se nga vinte aroma. U futa në kishë por nuk pashë gjë atje që të kish lëshuar aromë të tillë. Pastaj dola përjashta para shtëpisë dhe aroma u bë akoma më e fortë. Dëgjova zhurmën e kambanores (kambanë e vogël dore) dhe ngrita kokën e pashë një kortezh dhe e kuptova që aroma vinte nga ikona e Shen Marisë."

Çdo të Hënë të Bardhë të Pashkës në Malin e Shenjtë, bëhet një kortezh me ikonën çudibërëse të Nënës së Zotit që njihet si "Sa të ka hije"(204) Kortezhi kalon nga manastiri i Kutlumusiu e deri tek Oshënaria e Apostujve të Shenjtë.(205) Oshënaria e Panaguda ku ishte Jeronda është rreth 1 km larg: nga kjo distancë, Nëna e Zotit i dërgoi një përshëndetje Jerondës.



_204. Në greqisht Axion Estin - përkthyesi.
205. Njihet edhe si Alypiou._


_Shkëputur nga libri "Elder Paisios of Mount Athos" nga Hieromurgu Isaak, faqe 259-260._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

